# After 5star trips Why my rating went down



## lyyft (Jan 27, 2016)

I got five stars for my last trips. proof is weekly rating summery, even I have 2 written positive feedbacks, but my rating went down from 4.97 to 4.9??
can anybody explain me why??


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

haa. You should be happy with that rating. The best I ever had is 4.61 (unless you are talking about ratings for the last few trips)


----------



## lyyft (Jan 27, 2016)

so on my weekly rating feedbacks I have 100% 5 star ratings, but my overall rating went down. cant understand the issue.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Don't worry... Rating score is one step ahead than the breakdown of how many five stars vs. rated trips. In couple of hours you will see drop in five star rating vs rated trips. I know it sucks when ratings drop.


----------



## Nevets007 (Aug 24, 2014)

I had that same issue. Make no sense. I've had a 4.8 for a while. The other day I gave just one ride late at night and received a 5 star and my rating went down to 4.79. The next couple rides the rider showed me giving me a 5 star (nice of them, didn't even ask) and my rating is still at 4.79. 

Uber should be more transparent on how these systems work.


----------



## lyyft (Jan 27, 2016)

This rating system is very complicated and is against drivers. Defenetly they need to change it. Also may be trips for law rated pax should be expansive... What do u think?


----------



## rugbyrat (Feb 2, 2016)

I had 38/40 trips rated 5. My average was a 5. When I logged on this weekend, I still had 38/40 trips rated 5. My average dropped to 4.95. No additional ratings - just the original 40. No idea how that worked.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

First Uber reduces the driver rates and now they are into driver rating manipulation. I wonder what will be next.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

rugbyrat said:


> I had 38/40 trips rated 5. My average was a 5. When I logged on this weekend, I still had 38/40 trips rated 5. My average dropped to 4.95. No additional ratings - just the original 40. No idea how that worked.


(38*5+2*4)/40=4.95
Everything is correct. It's just that the average calculation is lagging a bit.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Nevets007 said:


> I had that same issue. Make no sense. I've had a 4.8 for a while. The other day I gave just one ride late at night and received a 5 star and my rating went down to 4.79. The next couple rides the rider showed me giving me a 5 star (nice of them, didn't even ask) and my rating is still at 4.79.
> 
> Uber should be more transparent on how these systems work.


If you ask for 5* your rating will definitely go down. If they SHOW you a five star I'm pretty sure the rating they put in will be lower than that.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Nevets007 said:


> Uber should be more transparent on how these systems work.


It's intentionally obtuse. Uber doesn't want you knowing what any given passenger has rated you. Sitting down to analyze your fluctuating rating and your week's worth of rides and scores is futile.


----------



## ChitoenUbergrl (Jan 18, 2016)

I got 1 starred making 1 wrong turn.I even had uber restart the ride after the wrong turn so she wouldn't get charged for the extra block I drove.Still 1 starred
Some people think we are robots.Now at a 4.83.


----------

